# Lizards > Monitors and Tegus >  Monitor versus Tegu

## FIREBLADE

Who prefers the Monitor over a Tegu and why?
I own both I have a red and Blue Tegu and a Nile, and Savannah Monitor I used to have a Black throat Monitor, but he passed away.
I was just curious what you own and why.
People ask me all the time why I like the large lizards over smaller species to me it's their personality.

----------

